# Converted my 6 year old



## LocalLad (9 Aug 2015)

Last summer, my eldest got away with balancing/riding without stabilisers. It was hard going as the bike was a touch small, and she wasn't keen as it was a baby bike - space for a doll and tassles on the bars.

We decided to get her a proper bike for Christmas...unfortunately, in an attempt to be kind, the in laws went out and got her one: a bso if ever I've seen one http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/2416269.htm

She could ride it, but didn't feel safe starting and stopping...queue dad running up and down the street with her.

Chatting yesterday she decided she wants to come out riding with me, so we went to see what we could do to help. In the end, I took the back rest off and swapped the daft seat for the baby bike seat..this means I managed to drop the seat a couple of inches so she can more comfortably reach the floor, but it's also saved a couple of kg and the bike feels more easily maneuverable. I also managed to adjust the brakes so she can reach more easily.

Within ten minutes up and down the street, she was away, setting off and stopping by herself. The difference was incredible.

After some practice, I jumped on mine and we went for a couple of laps of our estate - her leading and me giving orders (do we need to stop at this junction etc). Later on, we cycled over to her grandmas house - a 3 Mile round trip. Happy doesn't begin to describe her emotions - so proud of herself for going so far...and we managed to snaffle some treats whilst there (she's already got the concept of cake stops!)

So in the course of a day, we went from me helping her set off,and being there when she needed to stop to completing a 3 mile ride.

Very proud indeed!

We got in and my 3 year old asked if I could take her on the front on her balance bike (she's never shown any interest before) as she wants to come with us...here we go again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2015)

That calls for cake all round!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Aug 2015)




----------



## LocalLad (9 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That calls for cake all round!



And grandmas house has plenty of cake!


----------



## Cathryn (14 Aug 2015)

Definitely cake!!! Congrats to all.


----------



## LocalLad (14 Aug 2015)

There's no stopping her now!

We've planned a ride of about 4.5 miles from ours to the local asda (to buy cake), back home via a park.

I'm looking at other routes too, but wanting to keep off main roads, it's not as easy as heading out myself. Think we might need to jump in the car to get to the start of a ride


----------

